# Gerald out 2-4 weeks with sprained left foot



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8600027/gerald-henderson-charlotte-bobcats-likely-2-4-weeks

Give us all of your ping pong balls. Wow it's not like this team can spare anyone with talent.



> *The Bobcats announced starting guard Gerald Henderson could miss approximately 2-4 weeks with a sprained left foot.*
> 
> Henderson, Charlotte's leading scorer last season, injured the foot during Saturday night's loss to the Dallas Mavericks. The team initially didn't think the injury was going to be a problem, but further medical tests revealed Henderson sprained the mid-foot area and will miss more time than expected.
> Henderson, however, told the Charlotte Observer that he feared he had a torn ligament so the diagnosis of a sprain was welcome news.
> ...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Huge loss for the Cats. He may not be better than a role-playing starter on a good team, but he's very likely Charlotte's best player. I suppose the silver lining is that they aren't really playing for anything this year anyway, so losing him for a bit doesn't hurt them in the long run in any way.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2012/11/20/3679491/hendersons-foot-still-healing.html




> It sounds like at least another week before Charlotte Bobcats captain Gerald Henderson will be well enough to play again.
> 
> In an exclusive interview Tuesday with the Observer, Henderson said his sprained left foot is still sore and he hasn’t been cleared for full activity on the basketball court.
> 
> ...


----------

